# 

## Nick-From

!
    -        . ? ( )
 !

----------

.    ,

----------


## Nick-From

,    :Wink:  ,

----------


## Nick-From

,  http://www.jurpom.ru/pensii.html

----------


## 777

http://opfr028.chukotnet.ru/modules....=viewtopic&t=6
http://pensionforum.ru/
       "     "  17.12.2001  173-.

        ,  ,  .        ( , ,    ),  ,  ,  ,       1  2002 .          .

       173-     :

-  01.02.2002 . -  6,5%,      24.01.2002 . 42;

-  01.08.2002 . -  9%,      18.07.2002 . 535;

-  01.02.2003 .    -  6%,      24.01.2003 . 47;

-  01.04.2003 .    -  12,6%,      13.03.2003 . 152;

-  01.08.2003 .    -  8%,      16.07.2003 . 428;

-  01.01.2004 .      -  30%,     29.11.2003 . 154;

-  01.04.2004 .    -  621 ,   -  9%,     15.03.2004 . 142;

-  01.08.2004.    -  660 ,   -  6,28%,     21.07.2004 . 363;

-  01.03.2005 .    -  900 .,     14.02.2005 . 3-;

-  01.08.2005 .    -  6%,   -  6%  4,8%,      11.07.2005 . 419.

----------

2000-2001  ? ?    
       .. (     +)..

          5-   
(  60 )    
    /       
 ...    173-    ..
   ????????

----------


## Leona2009

:
  ,       .     2756  
 1.   ,      50   2008    ,  22 .  1975   1999,   ,    1987  1991  304 ,    .      25  - . 
[21.04.2008] 

: 
1.  .
        17.12.2001 .  173-.  11  14  :
       :
 =  +  + , 
 -   ;
 -     (    1560 );
 -    ;
 -     (    ).
 5    :
         :
 =  / , 
 -          ;
 -    ( 2008   15   180 ,  5  14   1  32 ).

            ,   1  2002         1  2002 ,     .     01.01.2002 .  ,     .
 1  30 :
      1  2002    :
 = ( - )  , 
 -        1  2002 ;
 -        1  2002  (450 );
 -   .

     1  2002 .   :
 =    /   , 
 -      2000 - 2001     ()          60     ,         () ,   304   1987  1991 .;
 -          ,     314.08 .;
 -          1   30  2001        ,     - 1671 ;
 -  ,   0.55  20        01.01.2002 . ( )    0.01      20.   , .. -  8   01.01.2002 .,         15  ,      15 .   22    0.62.

      1  2002 .:
 = 0.62  304 / 314.08  1671 = 1002.77 .
       1  2002 :
 = (1002.77 - 450)  180 = 99498.60 .
  ,   01.01.2002 .,       :
1.307 -     13.03.2003 .  152;
1.177 -     15.03.2004 .  141;
1.114 -     11.07.2005 .  417;
1.127 -     24.03.2006 .  166;
1.16 -     27.03.2007 .  181;
1.204 -     25.03.2008 .  205.
              - 268387.70 . 
 :
 = 268387.70 / 180 = 1491.04 .
  :
 =  +  = 1560 + 1491.04 = 3051.04 .

  ,   01.04.2008 .     01.04.2008 .,   1.204      ,       1.075 (    25.03.2008 .  204).          1331.29 .,    - 2891.29 .
               .       . 
2.   .
    8   01.01.2002 .,          15 .   22    = 0.55 + 7 * 0.01 = 0.62. 
[11.05.2008] 

 :yes:   :yes:   :yes:

----------


## Leona2009

,    

,       



,         
1  2006  1,085     24.03.2006 N 165 
1  2005  1,06     11.07.2005 N 419 
1  2003  1,08     16.07.2003 N 428 
1  2003  1,06     24.01.2003 N 47 
1  2002  1,09     18.07.2002 N 535 
1  2002  1,065     24.01.2002 N 42 

------------------------------------------------------------------

: ,          ,              ,     29.11.2003 N 154-.

------------------------------------------------------------------



,       , .   
1  2006  1035,09       ""   ,      24.03.2006 N 165 
1  2005  954       ""   ,      11.07.2005 N 419 
1  2005  900    17.12.2001 N 173- (.  14.02.2005) 
1  2004  660     21.07.2004 N 363 
1  2004  621     15.03.2004 N 142 
1  2003  598,02       ""   ,      16.07.2003 N 428 
1  2003  553,72       ""   ,      24.01.2003 N 47 
1  2002  522,38       ""   ,      18.07.2002 N 535 
1  2002  479,25       ""   ,      24.01.2002 N 42 
1  2002  450    17.12.2001 N 173- 

,       



,        
1  2006  1,062     28.07.2006 N 466 
1  2006  1,063     24.03.2006 N 165 
1  2005  1,06 1,048 (  )     11.07.2005 N 419 
1  2004  1,0628     21.07.2004 N 363 
1  2004  1,09     15.03.2004 N 142 
1  2003  1,08     16.07.2003 N 428 
1  2003  1,126     13.03.2003 N 152 
1  2002  1,09     18.07.2002 N 535 
1  2002  1,065     24.01.2002 N 42 



,        
1  2005  1,127     24.03.2006 N 166 1  2006  
1  2004  1,114     11.07.2005 N 417 1  2005  
1  2003  1,177     15.03.2004 N 141 1  2004  
1  2002  1,307     13.03.2003 N 152 1  2004  

,        

,                        ,        
 2005  1,239 1,127     24.03.2006 N 167 
 2004  1,23 1,114     11.07.2005 N 418 
 2003  1,261 1,177     25.10.2004 N 576 
 2002  1,35 1,307     12.08.2003 N 491

----------


## Lyubov2102

,     ()     () 20   11 ,  1993        ,  2002        1,7,   2003   1,3.   312  1.12.2007 ,      ,      4.2   4.11?          2002 ?

----------


## oleg234

.  .-  23.04.2001.  06.04.2009.-48 . 2009.   .    .   -7317.-+420.- +703.-   .-8440.11.11.2009.     . --    1.--  . 2.  ..     .    .          .     . 3.,        .    .      .         7 .    -     .  -  ..  :Frown:

----------


## .



----------


## Bucom

" :  " ( ..)
(   , 2009)

----------

,    
1         "      "     ,                  . 
..               ,     :                  
      ,    200     ,     ,       
        . 06.11.2009 ,      ,  
!  ,                      ,      ,         ..
. 12.11.2009

----------


## oleg234

-      ,          . , - ,       6800.,      -.  - . - ,    .  :Frown:

----------


## mnm

,    .:
1.  - 2600.21
2.     -2600.21
3.   ..-2600.21
4.    1-15.06.21
                       2-  
   11.12.1996.

----------

(      )        ?

----------


## mnm

,

----------

1

----------

,      .     782 . 
:   ,      55  30  2001 ,   35  1   1  1985  1  1989 ,   .       150 .   0,70,   0,669,     1671 .,      450 .,    144 .

----------

> 1


    2008     32     1    1988    20

----------

[QUOTE= ;52947530]    2008     32     1    1988    20

----------


## nastya47

.     , .       2003 . 2009             .          12055,       20000 .    13000 ,     .    33 .  400 .    .         . .

----------


## .

,    .   -    .

----------

,   . ,     1980  1992.   1 7,7,   50   .    /,      1982-1987,            1983  1985.          .   ,    1985-90.    (700-900.)  .    ,  "   -2,88,          ,      ".              .  ""   6553.   30,    ,       ,   (9..) /.,     .
       ?    ?

----------

173-

 IV.   

 14.     
1.          :

 =  /  + , 

 -      ;
 -       ( 29.1   ),     ,           ;
 -         ,       ,  19  (228 );
 -         .

 29.1.      ,        (     )
1.      ,        (     ),   :

 = 1 +  + 2 , 

 -      ;
1 -      ,      30    [   01.01.2002];
 -   ( 30.1   );
2 -

----------

> 1985-90.    (700-900.)


                  ( ).
    ,    .

----------

.    .      60 ,       .               .   ?

----------



----------

!         :Wow:          /.     .     85-90.  ,   .        .      ,   ,  91  .    87 93.   /.

----------

1.2
       1960 - 2001 ..

..             ,        1.2 *

----------

> 1.2


  -     .    2,88.            ?  93.      :Smilie:

----------

.    . :Rotate:  :Rotate:

----------

:Embarrassment:        ,   ,      .  ,  .     ,        .     . - " , ,   ,     "        .   .

----------

> -     .    2,88.


  ,   .  - .


> ?  93.


 , 1.9.
    ?

----------

-   .       .   ,  .

----------


## USLADA

,  !  :yes: 
          (        ).   !
1.      (     ,    3 ,     ),    .
2.       1983-1988 ,     800 ,      .
3.      2001 ?
,   ,       ?
3.     90  
4.     6582  49 
  ,           .
 .

----------

,   ...  2001          -      ...

   2001           2001    ,    ...           ,    1.2       2001 ...

   2001   ,      ...

----------


## USLADA

[QUOTE=;53043184

   2001   ,      ...[/QUOTE]
  ? 25 , -     -       1974 .
  -  ""      ,      .

----------


## USLADA

,     2      ,     30  ,    ?      ?

----------

*USLADA*,  :
        2001 ...       80-          1.2 ...     **   1.2      ...  1.2   ...

,        2001 ... ,      -     ...     -    ...

   -  ...      ...    -   ,  ...          ...

----------


## USLADA

-    " ",       . !  :Wow:

----------


## USLADA

,        ,       ?
   ,           (      - ,         ,    ),      ,            :yes:

----------

*USLADA*,  ...  2001            **   ...      ...   :
  -         -    ...

 10    2001        90000 ...       (16-19)   12  -   ,             2001 ...       2001...

          10 :
90000/10/12/14% = *5400* 

    ...   10  5000,  ,      6600 -  ?

    ?

----------

-       ,        2002 ...        ,   2011     ...

        ,    -  ...          ,     4330...      ...     ,    -     /   -   ...

----------


## USLADA

**, 
   ,       ,   .  -    .  :Wow: 
   ,   .
      ,      "".

----------

USLADA 
  ,     () /   . ,           .       ()     .
   ?   .
       .

  (   ), :
- ,  60 ,    15  ( );
- ,  55 ,    25  ( );
-  ,  55 ,  ,  ,  60 .

----------

**, ,    ???
 !!!

----------


## USLADA

**, 
 -   ,  !  :Wow: 
 ,          ,    ,  " "
 ,        -   .     \  ,    ,   .       ,     ,    .     ?

----------

2009 ?
     -  ,       .
  .

----------

1982-2001       ???

----------

> 1982-2001       ???


  #30

----------

1.2    ?              .      1000- .

----------


## nina60

25  2010               8950  (      )     (  )        ?

----------

, ,     

1.     :  =   /  
:       .
   ,       0,55  20     25       0,01          ,      0,20.
-   29  1      0,64
       2000.  2001.    ,      5       .
  85 .  90 . -217 . (85 . -210., 86 . - 210 ., 87 . - 203 ., 
88 . -  199 ., 89 . - 217 ., 90 . - 349 .)
         ,    : 85-90 .  236. 48 
         1   30  2001.
    1  2  31    17.12.2001.      , ..  01.01.2002.,          .         1V  2001            .
      17.12.2001. ,              III  2001.,       11.10.2001.  720,   1671.       ?
=0,64*217/236,48*1671=980     ???

----------


## kokon

.               15 .
 1992.   2    1          12 .
 1992.      2001.    .
 2002.        2009.  55,5         14  (12+2.1).
          60 .         (50  80%)    1,5.            2,5    ,      /   1,5.
         2002.,    1,2       ,                    .
*  .           15    ,      /  1,5.*

----------


## keks1974

.      3518-00,  /   .    ,   3        ,    2 .    25000-00.          ?   ,        ?

----------

!        .             1977 ,        /    .  ,   .                /.      86  90 ,    /  226,47.  .

----------

> ?   ,        ?


   ,         .     2011, 2012,...

----------

, ,         1989   2002 ,     ,     !!!

----------


## slava500

! , .
, ,      !
 ,        02  2006 ,     31  2006   25  15  (  01.01. 1959 ),     15.08. 1981 
  - 0,55
 /  -   1,2 (2001-2002 )   .      2005 .
      1981-2001   109680,48 .  89389,59 , (..  2002        25   20),        (1,307; 1,177; 1,114; 1,127; 1,062  2002-2006 )     183346,49 .    2006   2  01.04. - 1,063  01.08. - 1,062.    -  .
   31  2006  - 53719,63 
 .

----------


## Vyachchulkov

1.01.2002 .       2009     45 ,   .      15       10 .               173-.    1.01.2002       18        25 . .   ,      2002      25,  20 .  ?    ?

----------

!     .   12  2011   .   4196 .    .      1991 12, 2002 15 4, 4    ,  , 2002  8-     .-0,9. 23000  8  .        .       .

----------


## 74

,  )))))  2009.   55 .   01.09.2009., ,  01.01.2002.    29 , 2000-20001        ,        -50000

----------

-   ? 

,   1989         132  -        2011 ?

----------


## tan223

-  ,

----------

?   ,   .   ""    .   ,   .

----------


## tatka337

,, , ,     50   2006.     ;  28 ,    07.04.2006. 3490,73.(..-1380,12., ..-2110,61.),       . - 0,68.      .      541 .  ,   . 0,63,    ,      07.03.2003.   ,       , . ,       -.(19.06.2011)

----------


## mln

17.12.2001  173-. 
    ,     :Frown:

----------


## sinopsyss

50-, " "   2-  19 .      13  .  32 .  .     5   85-89.   6200.   ?   -0,9., !  :Frown:

----------


## mln

> 50-, " "   2-  19 .      13  .  32 .  .     5   85-89.   6200.   ?   -0,9., !


 http://www.pfrf.ru/valoriz/7475.html

----------

2011 ,     ,  24  11 .      1984-1988. ?!!

----------

http://www.9111.ru/questions/q434051...-starosti.html

----------

,   1978-1994  2006-2012,   2001-2002      ,      2012. 1978-1994      .     .   ,     2001 ?

----------


## ilarion3

!   -        .     ,     .

----------


## ctudentochka

!!!      .
  2008 .     .        ,  ,        2006 ,      24     45.780 .
    . .

----------


## Assol25

!!!
   .   ,      1971  1986 .    .
!!!!    ,  .   !!!! !
    -.

----------


## olegponomar

! 
  ,      .
  ,      01.01.1996 .  340-1 ,     113   173 .     :   340  37 .   113  33.    0,63.  /    /  1,149 (142957,79/124469,63)-    2 .      01.01.1996.  01.10.2012.

----------


## shatkinlenid

2013    .
 ,   ,     1  2002    .        2002, 2003, 2004   .     .        ?

----------

> .      3518-00,  /   .    ,   3        ,    2 .    25000-00.          ?   ,        ?


     500 .,        .

----------

> .


    ?

----------

> .


    ?

----------

> ?


 2013    .
 ,      ,     1  2002    .       ? 

     .
        1  2002     ?

----------


## GSokolov

> ,      ,     1  2002    .       ?


. , ,    . .  .

----------


## marrati

! -       ,     .   .:  1925 . ,     1949  1975, +         (     1940  1945 .),               164,83 .    90,66 . (  1975 .),     .  .           !

----------

*marrati*, 
9680.17

----------


## larisa_00

,   - ,          , ..  ,   ,  2010, 2011, 2012
,     2010 ( 1 .07.2011) ..
204.-6  12 .=132.,    144.,  , 
 ,     12  (144 ).   173  - ...
      ,        ,        :
  2010.- 01/07.11- T= 144  ?
  2011.- 01.08.12- =144? 168?,  
 2012 . -01.08.12 ( 1 .2012) -=?
 2013. -?

----------

> ,   - ,         , ..  ,   ,  2010, 2011, 2012
> ,    2010 ( 1 .07.2011) ..
> 204.-6  12 .=132.,    144.,  , 
>  ,     12  (144 ).   173  - ...
>     ,       ,       :
>  2010.- 01/07.11- T= 144  ?
>  2011.- 01.08.12- =144? 168?, 
>  2012 . -01.08.12 ( 1 .2012) -=?
>  2013. -?


    ?
** .
  ,   **   .

----------


## larisa_00

,             .
 2010           -     ,     %      ,-     
 2      2- ,  01.08.2011  1.08.2012- !

 .         ,   .22 .14  173(   24.07.2009 N 213-),-
.              3  5  17           ( 1  21  )        ,          .    ,         ,   21  ,     14  (168 ).                4  5  17.1   4  5  17.2           ( 1  )        ,           .         14  (168 ). ); 
         :  1  2010, 2011, 2013 .
,      2005     ,    162 .,     7        2010 .(   1 07.2011)      204 - 127 =120 . ,      -168 ?, 
 - ?
http://www.pbroker.ru/forum/reply.php?id=22896,22907
http://www.pbroker.ru/forum/reply.php?id=22896,22907
...    3  32    17.12.2001  173-      ,    (),  1  2002      120 .   1  2009       6    168 .       2012   12   144 ...

----------


## Dragomaster

! , ,    10      -  8   01.01.2002      ?    ?




> ,    .:
> 1.  - 2600.21
> 2.     -2600.21
> 3.   ..-2600.21
> 4.    1-15.06.21
>                        2-  
>    11.12.1996.


             1  2?

      "  "    , , .
   .

----------


## Dragomaster

-  ?  :Unknown:

----------


## GSokolov

> 10      -  8   01.01.2002      ?


 -    -  .  10    = 0,55.        2002 .  -      ,      .  .30, .1-4,6 173-.




> -  ?


- ,       .

----------


## larisa_00

!!!       () ,     ???

       .

                 -         ,     1.08.2012. ,  .,,-
   22%,       (  )    16%, .   16%\22%=0,727-     ,     ,- 
      =  0,727\, 
 -   (,      ,)
- , 204 . 2012,     ,     ,      144 .
       (1.08.2012)    ,    1. 2010 .,
1)	= 568000 22% \120=1041 .
-     2012. ,     ,   568000\12=47333 .  .
=120 . (204-7 12 ,      , ,  2005),      ,  (   2009.   173),     ,- 
2)	=56800022% 0,727\144=631           .
-144, (2013.-150, 2014.-156  2015.-   )

.   01.01.2010  ,   631\1041=60,6%,      ,     . 

01.08.11-      ,         1 .2011,       2010,    ,     2012           ,             .

     ...

----------


## GSokolov

> .,,-
>    22%,      (  )   16%, .   16%\22%=0,727-


      27-  ,       16%,    .    __  ,   -    ,      .    ,    ,           (2010 ).    ,   ?          ,           .



> .


          ,     .

----------


## larisa_00

- ,  ,   (      2009   120,   =144.),        173,  .= 168 .   , ,    , -  2005.,     162 .,    11 ,        ()=168 .!!! 
 ,     ()     ,  
    , ,- 132000.\120.=1100., 132000\144=917,   132000\168=786, 
    917\1100=0,834, 786\917=0, 857.

    (  ) 
      ,-
 2009 (01.07.10),  56800\132= 430,3,
 2008(01.07.09), - 65600\138=476,81,   
- 56800,  65600-,      ,      ,        0.727     2010 .           (     )    , ,- 
      ,( );
                                            32020,00 .
                                22560,00 .
                                              32020,00 .
                                22560,00 .

        ,          , .       ,      ,
          ,

----------


## Dragomaster

> -    -  .  10    = 0,55.        2002 .  -      ,      .  .30, .1-4,6 173-.


   .

----------


## larisa_00

!!!     () 2010.  ..()

     ?   ,     ,     2012.,            .   2011     2010.  1 .2011.     ,      ,    2012      16%  22% (16\22=0,727)     568000 .  , (568000\12 .=48000.  .)
       ,     ,   2002.,       (    .)-    \ 1,2.
                  2010.  , ,     :   - ,     !!!

,   ,-

-    1967.  ,

-568000 10%\228 .=249 .  ( 22%   6% ) -56800016%\228=399 .),    3\,    (-   ).
- 56800010%\22%=258182\12 .=21515 .(   \   (27000, 2012.)).

..,    \(2151512 .=258180)  (1966..  )   
              - 
2151412 =258180\22%=56800\228 .=249 .

     30 ,  \ 48000  .       7470 . (24930=7470 .  )

-   1966.  - 568000 16%\228 .=399 
      3\,    - 56800016%\22%=413091\12 .=34424 .     

(      !)
568000 16%\150 .=606 .(=150(     2012.)).

 :  2010        ,       ,   .
 249 30 =7470 .-    !

 .       .,   

,  -   - ?     ?

----------


## vasil58

,    1.7      16      .

----------


## vasil58

,     1.7       ?

----------


## sibis

1.2    0.96.        %   -    ?     1,2 ?

----------


## 1953

,         .         ,   ,      ?      .

----------

,        .

    2 .   .

   740 (   .  624.)   137280    16% 
  213348.  22%-46936   -16%

     2014      ?

----------


## GSokolov

> 1,2 ?


 ,   ,   2000-2001     5     * 2002*       .       0,96  ,     .       60   ( 2002 ),            .

----------


## GSokolov

> 2014     ?


      3     , , ,   18000 /.   " ".

----------

2015        3   214

  01.     2014.    2014   .

----------


## Sergey Filin

-     ?   ,  , ,     ?   ,      .         .       ,      .

----------


## .

!   ?    2014.   173 .30 ,     ,    (1++2).      1+   2. ,   ,       30  173

----------


## YUM

> -     ?   ,  , ,     ?   ,      .         .   ***    ,      .


      ! :Wink: 
,   ,    ?        -,
     .      -,     -
!        -.       , 
 "  ". ,   ,    ,       ,   
...     .        ,  
  " ".
     ,   : " "     .

----------


## valnik555

.        2008.  2015.    12000 .   2016.   83,70 .   ,    . ,  .

----------

